# Becarefule in the trees



## douglas1 (Feb 26, 2009)

There was an article in the local paper this morning about a worker found hanging in the tree in his harness. Apparently, he was limbing a tree and the saw kicked back and hit him it the throat..

please be careful!!


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 28, 2009)

Was he working by himself?


----------



## douglas1 (Feb 28, 2009)

The news paper did not say, however the fact that he was found alone might suggest it.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 28, 2009)

So I'm guessing he's dead?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 28, 2009)

douglas1 said:


> The news paper did not say, however the fact that he was found alone might suggest it.



:newbie:can you post it tom trees


----------



## douglas1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very sad to say, the worker has passed. I will try to post, as this will be my first time placing an article on the forum.


----------



## Ductape (Mar 1, 2009)

Already been posted here:


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=91062


----------

